# PacMan Frogs!



## T33's Torts (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi.
As always, I have a list of animals I'm trying to get my hands on . On this list (right after the big sully) is a pacman frog! Technically they're more like toads. They only need a water dish to soak in! I had one, but he died of old age. Since then I've gotten a mess of torts and a bunny! But I'm back! I'm going to post an ad to the Wanteds subforum, but chances are there not any homeless amphibians. Maybe I'll get myself a Christmas present.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 12, 2013)

Why not ?? You buy everybody else a present. Why not yourself?? Plus there cheap like 30$ . Why not buy one ?? Is what you should be saying .


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: PacMan Frogs!*



mike taylor said:


> Why not ?? You buy everybody else a present. Why not yourself?? Plus there cheap like 30$ . Why not buy one ?? Is what you should be saying .



 thank you, I'm working on it. I'm looking at specificly LLLReptiles, they have some adorable little guys.


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 12, 2013)

ive been debating on whether or not i would enjoy keeping a pacman for a while now. i think after i breed some cresties i might pick one up.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 12, 2013)

I have one that is a year old . I like him he's funny with his cat like screaming.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 12, 2013)

I love their little personalities.


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 12, 2013)

i havent heard any complaints about them, sound like fun little guys.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 12, 2013)

I think they're boring, just my opinion


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 12, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> I think they're boring, just my opinion



i retract my previous statement. i now have heard one. haha


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Dec 12, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> I think they're boring, just my opinion



this made me laugh!!!


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 12, 2013)

Hahaha!! They're boring, to the wrong person. I showed my Mom, and she went "ewwwww.... he's gross."


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2013)

I should get one as a roach disposal device...

I have an excess of roaches...


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom said:


> I should get one as a roach disposal device...
> 
> I have an excess of roaches...



not a bad idea. at all. haha. what else do you have that eats roaches?


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2013)

Tarantulas and friends lizards.


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom said:


> Tarantulas and friends lizards.



what kind of lizards?


----------



## justino4444 (Dec 13, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> I think they're boring, just my opinion



Ha I kind of agree


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: RE: PacMan Frogs!*



Tom said:


> I should get one as a roach disposal device...
> 
> I have an excess of roaches...



You should get more than one! Then when they breed, I'll pick up a fww babies!


----------



## poison (Dec 13, 2013)

Kept several horned frogs in the past and they are fat and cute little things. Only thing is that I found them boring. Personally a fan of tree frogs.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 14, 2013)

YAY!! 
Frog ordered!! $198 dollars later! Should be here on Saturday!


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 21, 2013)

let us know how the unboxing goes today and post pictures


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: PacMan Frogs!*



tffnytorts said:


> YAY!!
> Frog ordered!! $198 dollars later! Should be here on Saturday!



198 $ is it a golden tadpole layer ? Wow thats alot of cash for that frog .


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: PacMan Frogs!*



mike taylor said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > YAY!!
> ...



Nah.. the frog was $16  the set up and shipping and all the other crud I bought stacked up 




nate.mann said:


> let us know how the unboxing goes today and post pictures



He came on Tuesday!! I totally forgot about the last day of live shipping being the 17th.




tffnytorts said:


> HE CAME!!! My little froggy is here! He's tiny... maybe the size of a quarter. The stupid part is, WHERE'S THE DANG CAGE!?! I'm also expecting an xtra large box, with the set up and a mess of tort supplies. Oh and the mealworms are missing!! Ahhhhh!!! Choas. But Mr. Frog (who's name is under debate, Kermit and Turtle are the candidates) is here and doing great!
> Sorry, some of the the pictures are of printed pictures. AND DID I MENTION THE FROG CONTAINER WAS SIDE WAYS!?
> Now he's soaking



I quoted myself. Anyways, the cage came a day AFTER so he spent the night in a fish bowl... yesterday he ate a cricket and I'm hoping he will again today!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 21, 2013)

He's or she's a little one . But a pretty one . My wife loves frogs. That is why we have this frog . Its name is funny she calls it sack . Because shes says it looks like a ball sack if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 21, 2013)

I would take out the moss and only use ambient light for its enclosure not uv. Cover 3/4 of the tank and keep humidity high.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: PacMan Frogs!*



DevilsLettuce said:


> I would take out the moss and only use ambient light for its enclosure not uv. Cover 3/4 of the tank and keep humidity high.



Yeah, I read some negative stuff. It'll be gone within the hour. The humidity is at 85% and the heat is at 72Âº. The light is more for decoration as the heat pad does most of the work.




mike taylor said:


> He's or she's a little one . But a pretty one . My wife loves frogs. That is why we have this frog . Its name is funny she calls it sack . Because shes says it looks like a ball sack if you know what I'm saying.



HAHAHA!! He sucked up a ton of water today, and now he has the sack- look.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 21, 2013)

Get the heat up to the low 80s, 70 is fine at night but too cold during the day


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: PacMan Frogs!*



DevilsLettuce said:


> Get the heat up to the low 80s, 70 is fine at night but too cold during the day



Okay. I can't get the pad to get warmer, but I'll manage. And moss is gone.


----------



## Scm133 (Dec 21, 2013)

He is cute!!! I got my pac two days ago. Mine is a tiny one, too. About the size of a quarter. He is eating about 5-6 crickets a day. He is going to be my excess roach disposal system. It will be fun watching them grow.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: PacMan Frogs!*



Scm133 said:


> He is cute!!! I got my pac two days ago. Mine is a tiny one, too. About the size of a quarter. He is eating about 5-6 crickets a day. He is going to be my excess roach disposal system. It will be fun watching them grow.



I can't get mine to eat 1!! He refuses to. I'm going to try again until he does.


----------



## poison (Dec 22, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> DevilsLettuce said:
> 
> 
> > Get the heat up to the low 80s, 70 is fine at night but too cold during the day
> ...



I personally would use a low wattage bulb for ambient temps. Seal in the enclosure so now heat or humidity gets out. Heat pads suck at keeping the air temp up.




tffnytorts said:


> Scm133 said:
> 
> 
> > He is cute!!! I got my pac two days ago. Mine is a tiny one, too. About the size of a quarter. He is eating about 5-6 crickets a day. He is going to be my excess roach disposal system. It will be fun watching them grow.
> ...



Do not put to much pressure on the little thing. Give him time.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 22, 2013)

He ate 3 today!! Now he'll have food when he pleases.


----------



## Scm133 (Dec 23, 2013)

So glad he started to eat!! My little Pac will eat 1-2 crickets during the day, but I have noticed the majority is at night. I leave 4 crickets in his enclosure after lights go out, and in the morning all gone!


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: PacMan Frogs!*



Scm133 said:


> So glad he started to eat!! My little Pac will eat 1-2 crickets during the day, but I have noticed the majority is at night. I leave 4 crickets in his enclosure after lights go out, and in the morning all gone!



You feed him in the cage? I can't leave crickets in there, because they will get lost in all the dirt and plants!


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will they eat nightcrawlers?


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 23, 2013)

These frogs will eat anything that moves even your fingers if they get to close. People feed mice , worms , bugs , and there is a powder food you mix with water and feed with tongs .


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 23, 2013)

This guy is actually very good about fingers.. No bites so far!


----------

